# Slow Down



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you just been stressing through whatever you do, now you're sitting on the forum, stress-reading all the posts?
Fuck it...that's what I got to say, FUCK IT. What do you run so fast for? didn't you see the flower you just passed by?
See? you run and hurry for nothing. You've been doing this since you got DP. You run through everything, hope that if you hurry through this day tomorrow will be better...in reality it's the other way around. Hurrying is stressing, stress leads to DP and anxiety which again leads to eachother.
Most likely you're hurrying to finish reading this post aswell..Don't.
A friend once gave me a book to aid me in my battle against all the shit ongoing. And he clearly said to me "I think you'll find yourself in this book", I didn't notice until I was in the middle of the book, it said it there, so nicely, with so few words, but good words: "The start doesn't matter, the result is what comes at last, but it's the meanwhile that counts the most. It's not about dying a good death in your life, or being born without mistakes, the most important thing is to live right here, right now. Live today, don't live in the past or the future, just live now". All the DPers here should follow that. Don't regret the mistakes of the past, don't worry about the future, just live right here, right now. AND FUCKIN SLOW DOWN! Don't stress through everything, enjoy what you're doing, the result will be better then. Had a bad start? doesn't matter, just do good right here, right now.
SO GO OUTSIDE AND SMELL THE FLOWERS INSTEAD OF GOOGLING "depersonalization cure".
Who knows? it could help.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha Xerei, I LOVE this. Made me laugh at some parts..."Go and smell the flowers instead of googling "depersonalization cure." Haha, good post, my friend.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

That's so true. I keep rushing through every activitiy, all day.
I will try to make things slower.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Haha Xerei, I LOVE this. Made me laugh at some parts..."Go and smell the flowers instead of googling "depersonalization cure." Haha, good post, my friend.


XD but it's true..you gotta enjoy stuff to recover. You can't stress through recovery.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

danxiety said:


> That's so true. I keep rushing through every activitiy, all day.
> I will try to make things slower.


Yeah, most DPers do. Go make some z's instead of placing bets that will never get you anywhere. "I bet I'll recover if I hurry through this day". Just chillax and take good time with everything. you'll feel so much better.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

There is NO CURE. FACT. learned that quite a while ago, hes right saying "FUCK IT"


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

First I thought that I don't really stress through things. Then I read this...



Xerei said:


> Most likely you're hurrying to finish reading this post aswell..Don't.


Lol, so spot on. You have a good point and I will try to apply this in my life.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Cathal_08 said:


> There is NO CURE. FACT. learned that quite a while ago, hes right saying "FUCK IT"


There is a cure, you are the cure. And if you're one of the people trying to bring negativity here I got one thing to tell you: FUCK YOU! If you don't try to spread negativity just ignore it. The last thing this board needs is negativity, spread it - gtfo. I'll even spell it for you. G-E-T T-H-E F-U-C-K O-U-T O-F T-H-I-S B-O-A-R-D.
Negativity is just one of the few things I hate. But I do hate the ones who spread it even more.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Harpo said:


> First I thought that I don't really stress through things. Then I read this...
> 
> Lol, so spot on. You have a good point and I will try to apply this in my life.


good, you'll see it works =).


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Xerei said:


> There is a cure, you are the cure. And if you're one of the people trying to bring negativity here I got one thing to tell you: FUCK YOU! If you don't try to spread negativity just ignore it. The last thing this board needs is negativity, spread it - gtfo. I'll even spell it for you. G-E-T T-H-E F-U-C-K O-U-T O-F T-H-I-S B-O-A-R-D.
> Negativity is just one of the few things I hate. But I do hate the ones who spread it even more.


I wasn't meant be negative, I'm on your side lol, i meant that there is no universal cure for all of us, nothing we can take, no magic pill or google search that will cure it instantly, yeah its inside all of us, i meant to encourage the "FUCK IT" attitude and to stop searching externally for a cure and just chill out cuz all the searchin for a cure doesn't help and just keeps your mind on it.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I find that when I slow down, in the between thoughts I *almost* catch some feelings here and there


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Cathal_08 said:


> I wasn't meant be negative, I'm on your side lol, i meant that there is no universal cure for all of us, nothing we can take, no magic pill or google search that will cure it instantly, yeah its inside all of us, i meant to encourage the "FUCK IT" attitude and to stop searching externally for a cure and just chill out cuz all the searchin for a cure doesn't help and just keeps your mind on it.


oh sorry...my bad..eh..love you?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I find that when I slow down, in the between thoughts I *almost* catch some feelings here and there


That's a great sign =D


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Xerei said:


> oh sorry...my bad..eh..love you?


ehh love you too haha


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

babybowrain said:


> I find that when I slow down, in the between thoughts I *almost* catch some feelings here and there


thats what the book, the power of now is all about, its definitely helped me stop worrying about things, barely any worry or anxiety since getting that book


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I go so slowly that i feel like im not doing anything!! That, or i feel like i have alzhiemers...


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> I go so slowly that i feel like im not doing anything!! That, or i feel like i have alzhiemers...


THEN you might try speeding up a little just to see if that has any positive effect on you.


----------

